# Paris Hilton swimming @ her Boat-party In Saint-Tropez 22.07.2010 (65x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

​
THX to The Elder


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## joergi (23 Juli 2010)

Danke, super Serie


----------



## karl vetter (24 Juli 2010)

Mit Paris würde ich auch mal germe schwimmen.

Danke für die Bilder.




Gruß, Karl


----------



## jean58 (24 Juli 2010)

karl vetter schrieb:


> Mit Paris würde ich auch mal germe schwimmen.
> 
> Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> ...



würde lieber was anderes mit ihr unternehmen, ein eis essen z.B.


----------



## neman64 (24 Juli 2010)

karl vetter schrieb:


> Mit Paris würde ich auch mal germe schwimmen.
> 
> Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> ...



würde lieber was anderes mit ihr unternehmen, ein eis essen z.B. 

und dann ab mit ihr in die Sweet.


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Juli 2010)

Also, einen schönen Körper hat sie, ohne Frage 

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## joergi (25 Juli 2010)

Danke für die Nixe, sehr schön


----------



## desert_fox (25 Juli 2010)

ja ja die reichen, die habens gut


----------



## Naphets (26 Juli 2010)

Die hat echt`nen guten Body


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

sie wagt den Sprung ins kalte Wasser  :thx:


----------



## kurt666 (26 Juli 2010)

Schöner Körper aber hohler Kopf.
Trotzdem Danke!!


----------



## rfeldt (1 Aug. 2010)

mit paris würde ich auch mal ihr geld ausgeben


----------



## effendy (13 Aug. 2010)

Ich finde die Frau super:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## armin (13 Aug. 2010)

sie soll Titanic spielen und verscwinden


----------



## Kendra Wilkinson (14 Aug. 2010)

xD


----------



## casi29 (15 Aug. 2010)

witzige bilder


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2010)

sehr heiß


----------



## celeb_w (5 Nov. 2010)

Danke!


----------

